# What fo you all think about this color issue



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Check out the listing for an Aurora Dune Buggy and look at the photo and the questions on the color.

Just curious about this one.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/290851353891;jsessionid=0D6E23F530F662040EA50DC129503BD3?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_from%3DR40%26_sacat%3D0%26_nkw%3D290851353891%26_rdc%3D1

Brian


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Regardless of all the blah blah over blue...I'd be more concerned about the GHASTLY re-glue on the roof.

Note the spit bug effect on BOTH sides where the roof attaches to the body behind the driver.

Like all T-jet colors blue includes quite a few variations within the standard blue range. Although it leans towards the brighter end of that scale, this model is right in the strike zone for standard blue. At a glance, I'd say the lighting has a lot to do with it. Note that the red roof stripes appear a tad washed out.

Nice buggies in blue or green are always gonna cost ya a bit more. The right one will come along. This aint it.


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi Bill,

As always thanks for your comments and keen observations. This car does make me wonder about variations in original colors though. I have heard that every now and then Aurora would use a batch of plastic that was slight different then the normal color and if memory serves me correctly Bob even mentions this in his book. 

It just makes me wonder if there are cars out there that truly were produced as a slightly different shade then the others and if so, how does it affect the value. If we assume this car really came from the factory as a slightly different shade of medium blue but was sold as "medium blue", does the variant just get chalked up to normal manufacturing variations therefor making the car no more valuable than any other medium blue or it is a truly unique color and worth more?

PS: Sorry if I'm rambling on but just had minor back surgery (emphasis on the word minor) and sitting at my computer or my television is about all I do all day. It's really great having a good group of people around to talk a favorite hobby with. I know we all come for different parts of the world but it would be so cool if we could all get together for one big HT swap meet. Think we would all have a great time.

Brian


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Brian,

I have to believe that no manufacturer is going to get the color to be exactly the same on each run (or whenever the paint is refreshed). So slight variations will always be present. If you try hard enough, I'll bet you can see a difference in every car. I'm not an Aurora collector, but with other manufacturers, I don't consider slight variatons in color to be an "official" difference. I'll bet the color is different on the first car in a run from the last car in that same run.

I have a bunch of chrome red and chrome blue Tyco Lamborghinis and I will swear it looks like there are many differerent shades, but I know there really is only one (at least, that's my story and I am sticking to it!).

Joe


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

You know you bring up a good point Joe. I have a decent collection of the chrome TYCO chromes myself and have noticed variations in the shades also. I have just never heard color and shades to be as much a hot button issue as far as value is concerned on the TYCOs as it seems to be with the Auroras. I do think you a probably right on though.

Thanks, Brian


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

anything is valued at exactly what a buyer will pay it the seller accepts that.
I have had trouble getting $200.00 for Super IIs in excellent condition in a great original box with all documentation.
lately I have seen them go for over $300.00 same condition.
the value is what the market will bear at any given time. 
watch the value of original t-jet chassis plummet if Dan's is any good and he sells it a reasonable price.
as far as colors go, some may have been very limited in number produced or some other variable causes folks to put more value on them.
certain bodies in black, slate, brown for a few examples are very popular and that drives the prices up. 
I don't know that they are rare, but might just be an inflated value causing people to hoard them making fewer available to buy and producing higher prices.
personally I desire any body refreshed by Sir Bill Hall any day over some of the stuff I see at shows that is supposed to be NOS!
mileage may vary!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Bill, I was so busy looking at the color I didn't notice the "foaming at the mouth" glue job on there, lol.


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Nothing ever gets past "Hawk-eye". You sure do have a keen eye for the details Bill.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

It looks like standard blue to me. The colors are very washed out by either bright lighting or the picture has been "brightened". The medium blue does not look like that, to my old eyes.

Here is a Medium Blue car in bright light


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Color and Tycos*

I have a wide variety of colors in my Chrome Tyco prototypes. As mentioned before red Tyco Lambos can be nearly pink and silver chrome almost black and so on..

The molded colors of Tyco cars however are pretty consistent. Usually it's the tampos, stripes, or other additional painted detail that tends to be the real variation.

I can't help on tjets, most of mine are runners.

BUT Super2s..? I don't get it. $200-$300 for what? The quad arm? I have never seen such a big deal about a slot car. I would be willing to say that the Super2 is the most overblown collectable slot car of that era. 

-Marc and Marcus


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

sethndaddy said:


> Bill, I was so busy looking at the color I didn't notice the "foaming at the mouth" glue job on there, lol.


I always try and review the pictures carefully with emphasis on the transitions between the parts and scrutinize details that are unique to the model. At first glance I thought it was a nice example too.

We often see the "I am not an expert" types argue an agenda based their personal interpretation and then omit or overlook the obvious deal breaker flaws that are right in front of them.

Which only goes to show that a little bit of knowledge is a dangerous thing. :tongue:


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

82whiskey said:


> You know you bring up a good point Joe. I have a decent collection of the chrome TYCO chromes myself and have noticed variations in the shades also. Thanks, Brian


 The other thing to consider when looking at a decades-old car is how much the paint may have faded, making it appear to be a different shade. How many "off white" cars are really faded white?

Joe


----------

